# Lieder/songs/arias about Winter/Cold/Snow - making a playlist



## psfrankel (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello all. I hope this makes sense.

I'm dying for winter so I thought I'd put together a playlist of lieder/art songs/arias that I can listen to that will help me pretend it's winter. Themes of the cold, snow, winter beauty, winter dark, winter sadness, winter joy, winter love (metaphor or otherwise), the poignancy of the season, winter light, winter sounds, etc. 

Note: I have a huge, gaping chasm re: vocal art music. In other words, you can safely assume I haven't heard anything you suggest ever, or enough times to know it. It's a genre I'm just now exploring. I enjoy it when I hear it, but I know very little about it other than I know Schubert wrote a lot of it. What can I say? We all have those voids. In terms of listening & learning, I'll be starting with the TC lists that are stickied, but for right now I'd love some suggestions for a wintery playlist. I enjoy all vocal ranges but I especially love the mid to lower ranges. 

Any language. Any style. Pastoral songs especially appreciated. (Because I love sheep, shepherds, wool, etc. Yeah, I know. I'm weird.)

Thanks for your time & help! 
--Patti


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice idea, let me start with:

​


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Sibelius* did some, including "Diamanten på Marssnön/The Diamond on the March Snow". 
Hynninen/Segerstam did a truly great recording of Sibelius orchestral songs.
Here´s one with Hendricks 




And here are 2 other Sibelius orchestral winter songs sung by Haggander, "Arioso" & "Since then I´ve Questioned no Further" 




There´s also a quite traditional, lovely "Winter Hymn" for choir by *Nørgård*


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Hugo Wolf: Wiegenlied im Winter, from his set of "Sechs Lieder fur eine Frauenstimme." Here's a link to a performance on Youtube: 




And here's the German lyrics with English translation: http://www.lieder.net/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=110781


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jonas Kaufmann: Wagner - Die Walküre, '_Winterstürme_ wichen dem Wonnemond'


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

psfrankel said:


> Hello all. I hope this makes sense.
> 
> I'm dying for winter so I thought I'd put together a playlist of lieder/art songs/arias that I can listen to that will help me pretend it's winter. Themes of the cold, snow, winter beauty, winter dark, winter sadness, winter joy, winter love (metaphor or otherwise), the poignancy of the season, winter light, winter sounds, etc.
> 
> ...


If it's himmlischer Kälte you're after, try another song of Hugo Wolf - "To a Christmas Rose". German and English lyrics in the Youtube video:


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Hugo Wolf: Wiegenlied im Winter, from his set of "Sechs Lieder fur eine Frauenstimme." Here's a link to a performance on Youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had never heard of Tiana Lemnitz - what a lovely voice!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

How about : 

Fifteen Feet of Pure White Snow

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds (2001)


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

More specifically from _Winterreise,_ the last song, "Der Leiermann":

"Drüben hinterm Dorfe
Steht ein Leiermann,
Und mit starren Fingern
Dreht er, was er kann.

Barfuß auf dem Eise
Wankt er hin und her;
Und sein kleiner Teller
Bleibt ihm immer leer.

Keiner mag ihn hören,
Keiner sieht ihn an;
Und die Hunde knurren
Um den alten Mann.

Und er läßt es gehen
Alles, wie es will,
Dreht, und seine Leier
Steht ihm nimmer still.

Wunderlicher Alter,
Soll ich mit dir gehn?
Willst zu meinen Liedern
Deine Leier drehn?"

"Barfuß auf dem Eise" (barefoot on the ice) makes me cold just thinking about it. As does the idea of playing second fiddle to a hurdy-gurdy-grinder.

PS Your request for "woolly songs" reminds me of the "All we like sheep have gone astray" from Handel's _Messiah._ Not to mention, and not meaning to be irreverent about it, all the Agnus Dei settings of hundreds of composers' mass settings and "Behold the Lamb of God," also from _Messiah._

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Winter Wonderland - Michael Bublé


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Peter Schreier recorded outstanding version of Schubert's Winterreise, and Werner Gura also, though Gura's cds at least new are quite unavailable right now.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Schubert's Nachtelle {Bright night} sounds both wintery and Christmasy 
For tenor, choir and piano. 





I have Werner Gura's version


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Marinera said:


> Schubert's Nachtelle {Bright night} sounds both wintery and Christmasy
> For tenor, choir and piano.
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful song and sung!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Snegurochka, снегурочка, the Snow Maiden*

Ooh, ooh, have I got a good one! _Snegurochka, снегурочка, the Snow Maiden, _wonderful opera by Rimsky-Korsakov.

This first link is a film version of the story.





This link is to an animated film with English/Spanish subtitles and Rimsky's music:






Enjoy this!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

The aria of the "Cold Genius" from Purcell's _King Arthur_, sung here in concert by the wonderful Christopher Purves:






This pre-dates Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ by some 30 years, in case some people are wondering.


----------



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Valjuan (Dec 9, 2016)




----------

